# 1300rideshare..... Has anyone heard or seen this company



## FNQ83 (Apr 26, 2017)

I have seen a new cab company operating in Cairns Port Douglas and wondering if anyone else has seen them as there website directs you to Hobart taxis.

There cars look like black and white taxis however at the back instead of the 131810 number it is 1300rideshare. Driver was in uniform too and they seem to be working on an app they have really bad crazydomains website just really bizarre


----------



## Screw driver (May 11, 2017)

No but your post should help with their SEO a bit.


----------

